# Medion MD5400 viel zu langsam



## maxi2290 (26. November 2005)

Mein Kumpel hat sich das MD5400 von medion (gebraucht) gekauft.
WIr haben das teil neu installiert und wollten Warcraft 3 drauf zocken, aber das läuft, wie auch alle anderen spiele die wir probiert haben viel zu langsam...
Ich hab auch schon medion angeschrieben wengen neuerer Treiber, diese gibt es aber nicht mehr.
Jetzt hab ich mal spaßeshalber geguckt wie der RAM-Durchsatz ist, nur 300MB lesen die Sec... das ist sehr kokmisch, starten tut das ding übriegends ganz normal...
Nun meine frage (hab zwar viel erfahrung mit Desktop PC's aber nicht mit notebooks  ) wie kann ich das teil schneller machen? PC Booster hab ich auch schon probiert, und neue Treiber von dem SiS und so aber das geht auch nicht...

Paar angaben noch:

P4 2.53 Ghz (133 MHZ FSB)
512 MB DDR 133 RAM
Kein DC
GeForce 4 MX440 GO (64 MB RAM)

Der rest ist denke ich nich so relevant aber wenn noch mehr angaben gebraucht werden sagt einfach bescheit.


----------



## unpluged (26. November 2005)

System entschlacken.

- HDcleaner (Download von Freeware) säubert die Registry und 
  löscht Überflüssiges, entfernt Fehler.

- Defragmentierung der Festplatte.

- Und vor allem im Systemsteuerung/System/Hardware/Gerätemanager/IDE ATA-
  ATAPI Controller nachschauen ob UDMA für alle Laufwerke aktiviert ist.
  An die UDMA bzw. DMA Einstellungen kommst du nur im Gerätemanager 
  DOPPELKLICK auf das Gerät in IDE ATA-ATAPI Controller oder einzeln auf
  Primary/Secondary IDE, dann müssten die verschiedenen Reiter eingeblendet 
  werden. Oder einfach die Einstellungen der Übertragungsart verändern.

- Dann würde ich mit STRG+ALT+ENTF mal die Tasks im Task-Manager überprüfen 
  was da alles so überflüssig am Laufen ist.

Und wenn das noch nicht reicht und das Notebook eh günstig war...

ÜBERTAKTEN der GRAFIKKARTE...Nvidia-Treiber und COOLBITS. 

edit:

Im Übrigen kanns sowieso sein, daß dein Grafikchip (GPU) für dieses Spiel schon viel zu ALT IST.  :-o


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (26. November 2005)

maxi2290 am 26.11.2005 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel hat sich das MD5400 von medion (gebraucht) gekauft.
> WIr haben das teil neu installiert und wollten Warcraft 3 drauf zocken, aber das läuft, wie auch alle anderen spiele die wir probiert haben viel zu langsam...
> Ich hab auch schon medion angeschrieben wegen neuerer Treiber, diese gibt es aber nicht mehr.
> Jetzt hab ich mal spaßeshalber geguckt wie der RAM-Durchsatz ist, nur 300MB lesen die Sec... das ist sehr komisch, starten tut das Ding übrigends ganz normal...
> ...



Also ich sage mal das mit den Säubern kannst dir sparen,
der Laptop ist doch bestimmt schon 3 Jahre alt der ist viel zu lahm.
Mit Aufpimpen ist bei einen Laptop auch nicht recht Üppig.
Am besten schauen ob er einen finde der ihn das Geld zahlt was er gezahlt hatte und einen neuen kaufen (was schnelleres und bessere Graka)
so ab Mobile Radeon 9700
und ab Mobile 1.6(oder gleicher AMD)
oder ab P4 3Ghz  (oder gleicher AMD).
Also Kauf was neues.
Du machst die da selber einen Gefallen


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2005)

maxi2290 am 26.11.2005 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> P4 2.53 Ghz (133 MHZ FSB)
> 512 MB DDR 133 RAM
> Kein DC
> GeForce 4 MX440 GO (64 MB RAM)
> ...



VIELLEICHT bringen 512MB mehr RAm was. die grafik wird sich vermutlich ihre 64Mb aus dem vorhandenen RAM nehmen. und die karte ist btw eh nicht grad dolle. kann also sein, dass es allein schon deswegen nicht flüssig laufen wird...


----------



## Kaktus1979 (26. November 2005)

maxi2290 am 26.11.2005 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel hat sich das MD5400 von medion (gebraucht) gekauft.
> WIr haben das teil neu installiert und wollten Warcraft 3 drauf zocken, aber das läuft, wie auch alle anderen spiele die wir probiert haben viel zu langsam...
> Ich hab auch schon medion angeschrieben wengen neuerer Treiber, diese gibt es aber nicht mehr.
> Jetzt hab ich mal spaßeshalber geguckt wie der RAM-Durchsatz ist, nur 300MB lesen die Sec... das ist sehr kokmisch, starten tut das ding übriegends ganz normal...
> ...





Dir wird weder mehr Ram noch das übertakten der Grafikkarte helfen. Auch der austausch der Grafikkarte ist bei dir nicht möglich! Kurzum..... das Notbook ist zum arbeiten gedacht gewesen, keinesfalls zum Spielen!

Eine bessere Grafikkarte würde das ändern, aber wie gesagt, bei diesem Notebook ist das nicht möglich! No Chance!!!!


----------



## TheZool (26. November 2005)

Also ich hatte auch mal nen laptop mit nem 2,4 ghz celeron und ner onboard grafik und warcraft 3 konnte ich ohne ruckeln zocken und dein laptop ist ja noch besser. also müsste es eigentlich ohne probleme gehen. was möglich wäre das er zu warm wird, dann wird er wohl runtertackten und somit zu langsam sein. also einfach mal die temp checken und wenn er zu warm wird mal die lüfter säubern


----------



## maxi2290 (27. November 2005)

Das MÜSSTE auf jeden fall alles gehen, ich hatte mal ne GeForce 2 MX 200 und Warcraft 3 MIT TFT hat fuktioniert und erzählt mir bitte nicht das die nicht reicht um dieses Game auf minimal zu zocken, 512 MB Ram hat das teil ja aber es läuft einfach zu lahm, der RAM Datendurchsatz beträgt nur 300MB das ist zu wenig!
Und bitte keine Posts mehr von wegen "KAUF DOCH EINFACH NEU" das ist nicht so ganz das was ich wissen wollte ok?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2005)

maxi2290 am 27.11.2005 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das MÜSSTE auf jeden fall alles gehen, ich hatte mal ne GeForce 2 MX 200 und Warcraft 3 MIT TFT hat fuktioniert und erzählt mir bitte nicht das die nicht reicht um dieses Game auf minimal zu zocken, 512 MB Ram hat das teil ja aber es läuft einfach zu lahm, der RAM Datendurchsatz beträgt nur 300MB das ist zu wenig!
> Und bitte keine Posts mehr von wegen "KAUF DOCH EINFACH NEU" das ist nicht so ganz das was ich wissen wollte ok?


du gehst also davon aus, das es eigentlich auch so gehen MÜSSTE und es nur an den einstellungen des laptops und von windows liegt, oder wie?   

hast du das game denn mal mit minimalen einstellungen probiert?


----------



## unpluged (27. November 2005)

Ist echt schwierig das was zu finden über das Notebook..aber ich habe was gefunden   

Der Chipsatz des Mainboardes ist ein SIS  645DX !!!

Auf

www.sis.com/download

kannst du dir die passenden IDE Treiber und AGP ? Treiber für die Grafikkarte downloaden und installieren, ob das allerdings deinen Ramdurchsatz erhöht bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## maxi2290 (27. November 2005)

Das tat ich alles berreits, und ich bin auch davon ausgegangen das die schwierigkeit von der software ausging,
vielen dank für eure hilfe aber nachdem ich anstatt der recovery CD von medion meine Win XP Pro genommen hab hat es funktionniert, jetzt muss ich ihm nur noch eine version von XP besorgen


----------

